# Sinamics S110 (CU305 PN) direkt an S7-1200 via Profinet anbinden?



## Superkater (27 November 2012)

Hallo,

ich hätte ein Frage bezüglich dem Sinamics S110. Leider gibt es von Siemens keine Applikation unter Service und Support mit einer solchen Anbindung via RS485 Modul mit USS.

Da die S7-1200 eine Ethernet Schnittstelle besitzt sollte man meinen, man könnte vielleich eine CU305 PN direkt via Ethernet an die S7-1200 anbinden können. Hat das jemand von euch schon in der Praxis erfolgreich durchgeführt?


----------



## zako (27 November 2012)

Hallo Superkater,

zunächst mal ein Link "SINAMICS S110 mit S7-1200 über USS-Protokoll"
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/40616058
Es gibt auch noch ein Beispiel mit Pulsrichtungsschnittstelle, aber das überlassen wir lieber mal den Chinesen.

Leider gibt es kein Beispiel mit Profinetanbindung S7-1200 <--> S110. Ich habe es aber schon mal gemacht (ist leider schon ein Paar Monate her und habe das Projekt gerade nicht greifbar).
Der SINAMICS muss über GSD eingebunden (soweit ich mich erinnere, habe ich mir die einfach von der CF geholt) und im STARTER konfiguriert werden (die SINAMICS "S" sind auch in der V11 (StartDrive) noch nicht im TIA Portal - nur die "G").
Dann ganz normal über DPRD und DPWR kommuniziert (ich habe Telegramm 111 genutzt). Ob es mittlerweile den FB283 fürs TIA Portal gibt, ist mir jetzt auch nicht bekannt.
Soweit ich mir erinnere hat auch der HMI- Direktzugriff über ein KTP Panel geklappt. 

Grüße
  Zako


----------



## Superkater (29 November 2012)

Hallo zako,

danke für den Versuch der Hilfe. Ich kenne die USS Applikation schon. Aber ich finde beim Siemens Support keine GSD Datei für die CU305 PN.

Wo hat Siemens bei der CU305 eine CF-Karte versteckt?  Ich finde keine an, nur einen Slot für ein MMC Karte der in meinem Fall auch leer ist.

Liebe Grüße 
Superkater


----------



## zako (30 November 2012)

Hallo Superkater,

okay, es ist eine MMC und die hat man auch nur wenn man eine extented SAFETY Licence braucht (oder ein FW- update machen müsste).
dann gibt es die GSD im Internet:
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/48924746
Diese dann im TIA Portal über Options > Install general station description file (GSD) installieren.
Im TIA Portal dann in der Netzsicht den Antrieb reinziehen und das Netz per Drag&Drop verbinden.
In der Geräteübersicht sind dann die Telegramme auswählbar.
Für die Kommunikation habe ich dann den DPRD_DAT und DRWR_DAT verwendet.
Hier dann wie bei einem SFC14/15 Kommunikation (mit STEP7) beim Record den Pointer auf den Datenbereich angeben, z.B. P#DB1.DBX0.0 WORD12 (Telegramm 111) und als LADDR die HardwareID bzw. den symbolischen Namen.
Beim Anlegen des Kommunikations- DB's dann "Standard - kompatibel mit S7-300/400" auswählen und entsprechend die Struktur für den DB anlegen.

Viele Grüße
Zako


----------

